

Ask HN: What Should My Little Bro Learn After HTML & CSS? - ckyildiz


======
LeoSolaris
Javascript. jQuery is a good onboarding spot, or jQueryUI. After that, teach
him how to modify jQuery itself, thus learning Javascript.

------
anujkk
Here is what I will suggest :

1\. CSS Preprocessing Language : Any one of LESS or SASS.

2\. Twitter Bootstrap or Zurb Foundation.

3\. Concepts of UI/UX Design.

4\. Let him do some projects and hone his skills. How about making his own
website/portfolio or making some HTML templates/themes and try selling it on
marketplaces like themeforest?

5\. Once he becomes good at UI/UX Design & Development he can then focus on
back-end. I would suggest him to go with Python & Flask. Learning Python
language will not only help him in web application development but it will
also allow him to explore & play other interesting stuff like Machine
Learning, Computer Vision, etc.

------
workaholic
I went to jQuery after HTML/CSS. It's been extremely useful, and it was pretty
simple to pick up.

------
misterparker
I went HTML then PHP (hadn't discovered CSS yet in 2004), then MySQL, then
back to HTML/CSS. Then Javascript, jQuery, Ruby/Rails, since then.

But I would say rails. Ruby/Rails is way easier than Javascript for new devs I
feel like.

------
kennethtilton
Lisp, so he knows how much fun programming can be before sinking back into the
cesspool of more conventional languages.

------
ckyildiz
Thank you for all your responses, I'll pass that information onto him :)

------
a_emme
How to talk to girls.

------
meerita
Learn rails. It could be fun.

------
rholdy
Javascript. Then Rails.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Depends on what direction he plans on heading. Does he want to stick as a
web developer or move onto Mobile & Desktop App development? I'll agree with
others and say JavaScript/PHP. It wouldn't hurt him to learn about Java/C++ as
well. People talk about Go all the time, but I've never jumped into it.

